
Canary Analysis Service - kiyanwang
https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3194655
======
miloc_c
We are sorry ...

... but we have temporarily restricted your access to the Digital Library.
Your activity appears to be coming from some type of automated process. To
ensure the availability of the Digital Library we can not allow these types of
requests to continue. The restriction will be removed automatically once this
activity stops.

We apologize for this inconvenience.

Please contact us with any questions or concerns regarding this matter:

~~~
breakingcups
What's even worse, clicking on the "[email protected]" link right underneath
it gives this:

 _Email Protection You are unable to access this email address acm.org

The website from which you got to this page is protected by Cloudflare. Email
addresses on that page have been hidden in order to keep them from being
accessed by malicious bots. You must enable Javascript in your browser in
order to decode the e-mail address.

If you have a website and are interested in protecting it in a similar way,
you can sign up for Cloudflare._

Javascript _is_ enabled. Thanks Cloudflare.

------
drdrey
I'm curious about how users of this system go about investigating FAIL
scenarios that could result in your change being rolled back. How frequent are
false positives? Can you override the decision?

